

Disney and its propaganda against open source in a teen comedy - abataasis
http://abataasis.blogspot.com/2012/08/disney-and-its-propaganda-against-open.html

======
smashing
And to think it ruined an otherwise brilliant teen comedy. Next week it'll
probably tackle VI vs. Emacs, explaining that Microsoft Word is a superior
text editor to both. Maybe the season finale will cover how Bing is a better
Internet Decision Engine than Google. Oh, think of the cliffhangers when
patent litigation is covered!

------
Yver
To people missing the point: it plants the seed of distrust in kids' minds.
This is not an innocent mistake which has no consequences. This is not a
"goof." This isn't a character writing a virtual IP tracer in self-computing
Visual Basix. This is a character saying "never trust open source."

------
georgemcbay
meh.

This is almost certainly an instance of "a GUI interface using Visual Basic to
track an IP Address" (IOW, a vast simplification written or edited by someone
who doesn't really understand the field) rather than a planned attack on open
source.

~~~
gee_totes
I always thought "a GUI interface using Visual Basic" was paid product
placement.

~~~
georgemcbay
Yeah Microsoft is dying to get Visual Basic's name in front of all those
mainstream primetime television viewers so that when they reach for a
programming language to implement criminal tracking software, they'll reach
for VB.

Sounds legit.

------
thatusertwo
I was not aware that Disney's children shows had become authorities on
software.

------
hcarvalhoalves
"Don't attribute to malice what can be explained by stupidity"

